# Digit devWorks contest



## Prabal Pratap (Jun 22, 2011)

*www.newgadget.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/apple-ipad1.jpg​
Digit brings you a chance to prove your expertise in developerWorks Platform. Take the devWorks Challenge by completing three simple steps and win a brand new iPad. Other exciting prizes like Sheaffer Pens, T-shirts, Caps, and many more. Participate here


----------



## unknown_corpse (Jun 24, 2011)

Registering for the IBM profile is a pain in the ass! 
I got all answers right to this contest & I still get 80%
Wasting my time....


----------



## Prabal Pratap (Jun 24, 2011)

We have not received similar complaints from other participants so far. Could you please register again and let us know ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 24, 2011)

unknown_corpse said:


> Registering for the IBM profile is a pain in the ass!
> I got all answers right to this contest & I still get 80%
> Wasting my time....


I got 100%.


----------



## deathwish (Jun 24, 2011)

iPad?! Oooooooo!!


----------



## amritpal2489 (Jun 25, 2011)

i also got 100% ;p


----------



## shauvik (Jul 15, 2011)

Only 15 days remain! Have your participated yet? Also, let us know if you are facing any problems!


----------



## PankajKumar (Jul 16, 2011)

I scored 100%... feeling lucky.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jul 25, 2011)

Excuse me, 
May I know when the *¨Digit devWorks contest¨* results will be announced, and whether they will be posted in this same thread or in Digit magazine?


----------



## udhayia (Aug 5, 2011)

i had score 80 when and where to  collect the gift?


----------



## Prabal Pratap (Aug 10, 2011)

Digit devworks contest result is announced ! Visit devWorks Challenge to know if you are one of the winners....


----------



## kartikoli (Sep 13, 2011)

i got a mail ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

please varify is there any such contest organized by TD


----------



## abhishek.130490 (Sep 13, 2011)

kartikoli said:


> i got a mail ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> 
> please varify is there any such contest organized by TD



There is contest running... It may be it's 3rd iteration..

1st one had I-pad as 1st prize, next ones had/have Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## Blitz_krieg (Mar 7, 2012)

Are the winners announced . I participated in all of the contests and didnt even get to know who won it.


----------



## shauvik (Dec 19, 2012)

Closing this thread for inactivity


----------

